# Meet Diggs - a dashing young fella



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

When I came across this 9 month old cutie, my first question was what is Diggs doing in a shelter? He's a little melt-your-heart adolescent Golden.

Meet Diggs: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Bucyrus, OH | Diggs


Diggs is in Bucyrus, Ohio at the Crawford County Humane Society.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

OH Diggs, you look so sweet. I hope you find a new home soon. If I can ever get my facebook working, I'll post him on there. I have some FB peeps in Ohio.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwwwww what a cutie


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Did anyone contact the Golden retriever rescues in OHIO?


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I just called about diggs. They said they have TWO 9 month old goldens. Diggs is a dark red, and the other is a cream. Both appear to be healthy. Why do I live so far away. We were looking for an older pup.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Hope is alive !*



pwrstrk02 said:


> I just called about diggs. They said they have TWO 9 month old goldens. Diggs is a dark red, and the other is a cream. Both appear to be healthy. Why do I live so far away. We were looking for an older pup.


My computer is a little crazy and I'm having trouble with the Petfinder site. I was trying to find the other adolescent Golden so he/she could be posted too.

I was wondering if the shelter gave you any additional information on Diggs ? Or the other puppy.

There are dozens of transport volunteers on this site and they also have networks of peeps who support the cause of saving Goldens. What if "they" could get him halfway or something similar? If he's the one for you, then I'm not ready to give up.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Diggs is a 9 month old, male Golden Retriever puppy. Diggs has a reddish coat. Diggs is a happy puppy who is very intelligent. Diggs likes to play but is more interested in in people and is looking to be somebody's best friend. Diggs is adoptable at the Humane Society Serving Crawford County at 419-562-9149.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's the other pup:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Bucyrus, OH | Rufus

* Rufus *

* Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Bucyrus, OH *










Large • Baby • Male 


 
Rufus is a 10 month old male Golden Retriever / Chow Chow mix puppy. Rufus has a blond coloring. Rufus is a bit on the shy side but makes up to people once he is away from the other noisy dogs. Rufus enjoys having his head scratched and loves going for walks. Rufus is adoptable at the Humane Society Serving Crawford County at 419-562-9149. 

*More about Rufus*

Pet ID: D0739HS010


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought this was the other dog they were talking about 

more pets like this 

  




*Champ *

*Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Bucyrus, OH *

Large • Baby • Male 

    
Champ is a 9 month, male Golden Retriever puppy. Champ is a blond color. Champ loves to go on walks and is very friendly. Stop by and visit or call us about adopting Champ at the Humane Society Serving Crawford County at 419-562-9149.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

They said diggs was a stray that was turned over to them. They also said that they ha e to meet me even after I told them I live 730 miles and 12 hrs away. No big deal. But I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the "adopter" removing the dog from the shelter to meet them...then he ends up with you....I'm just sayin....


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*where there's a will there's a way*



Jax's Mom said:


> Nothing wrong with the "adopter" removing the dog from the shelter to meet them...then he ends up with you....I'm just sayin....


 
We think alike. To me, it's all about the results. OK, I'm just being honest.

Just had an idea. . . maybe they could meet him on Skype (sp?) or whatever it is my nephew does with his web cam thingy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the rescues in the area for these three dogs? Please do if you haven't.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very Important*

As Mylissk asked, what Golden Retriever Rescues were contacted for these three Golden Rets.???
If they haven't been contacted you need to contact them!

*here are the OHIO GOLDEN RET. RESCUES!
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/oh/ohio.html*

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I called GRIN and left a message...I really dont know if they cover that area but I hope to hear from them by tomorrow, since it is already late tonight. To the OP.....if you see one of these listings, and you determine it is too far for you to travel to get the dog/pup, it's always a good idea to contact the local Golden Retriever rescue, or any other rescue in the area. I hate to just look at the pics and not do anything about it....breaks my heart.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

A member who lives in Ohio near by the shelter can adopt him for you - how far would you be willing to travel to get him? Look at the transport list and see if there's any way to connect those dots closer to where you are.

Diggs may not have a hard time being adopted - then again, he may. 

The other dog is cute but not a golden retriever puppy. It drives me insane that so many shelters list goldens as "golden mixes" and then at times, list obvious golden mixes as "golden retriever."


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

On my way out the door, but called another Golden rescue closer to this shelter and she will be calling tomorrow forgot which at the moment but will post back later when i get in.....she will be contacting me back tomorrow with any info she gets on the pups...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I called the closest GRR in the area, which is about 60 miles from the shelter. Ms. Hirsch mentioned that this shelter is good about holding dogs if the rescue says they are coming, unlike some shelters. This is who I contacted:

*Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue*








1427 Roxbury Rd. C.H.E.
Columbus , Ohio 43212
Phone: 614-488-4966 (Rescue Hotline)
Contact: Kay Hirsch ([email protected])
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.goldenendingsrescue.com
Territory Serviced: central and southeastern Ohio

I spoke to Kay Hirsch. She will be calling me back tomorrow if she can get a hold of these pups. Unfortuantely, if the 2nd Golden (Camp) is NOT a purebreed they will not take him, as goes for the third dog. To me, it's pretty obvious the third one is not a golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoMax and Jax's Mom*

MomtoMax and Jax's Mom

Thanks for your posts!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I thought this was the other dog they were talking about
> 
> more pets like this
> 
> ...


Oh - I bet you're right - how did I miss this guy? He's a beauty too!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes...actually Diggs and Champ are the ones who the shelter must have been talking about, the third (forgot his name), looks less like a Golden. I really dont think they will be taking the third dog, but Champ is still a possibility. If there is anyone who might be able to help this third guy by calling a lab rrescue, or something...it would be apreciated. I am at work and cant do this today. I hear from the Golden rescue that there are ALOT of rescues that service the area. I do believe he was a young dog also!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

I just emld. the two Lab Rescues in Ohio for Rufus-who looks like a lab.
Labrador Retriever Rescue Groups


----------

